# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  न दैन्यं न पलायनम् / अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 25 दिसम्बर 1926

*जन्म स्थान*
ग्वालियर, मध्य प्रदेश, भारत

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*
मृत्यु और हत्या, अमर बलिदान

*विविध*
भारत गणराज्य के प्रधानमंत्री रह चुके हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैंने जन्म नहीं मांगा था, 
किन्तु मरण की मांग करुँगा। 

जाने कितनी बार जिया हूँ, 
जाने कितनी बार मरा हूँ। 
जन्म मरण के फेरे से मैं, 
इतना पहले नहीं डरा हूँ। 

अन्तहीन अंधियार ज्योति की, 
कब तक और तलाश करूँगा। 
मैंने जन्म नहीं माँगा था, 
किन्तु मरण की मांग करूँगा। 

बचपन, यौवन और बुढ़ापा, 
कुछ दशकों में ख़त्म कहानी। 
फिर-फिर जीना, फिर-फिर मरना, 
यह मजबूरी या मनमानी? 

पूर्व जन्म के पूर्व बसी— 
दुनिया का द्वारचार करूँगा। 
मैंने जन्म नहीं मांगा था, 
किन्तु मरण की मांग करूँगा।


Bharat ke Purv pradhanmnatri Shir Atal Bihari Vajpayee ki likhi hui kavitaye padhiye aap is sutr me 

Read the Poems of India's Ex Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee here

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कर्तव्य के पुनीत पथ को 
हमने स्वेद से सींचा है, 
कभी-कभी अपने अश्रु और— 
प्राणों का अर्ध्य भी दिया है। 

किंतु, अपनी ध्येय-यात्रा में— 
हम कभी रुके नहीं हैं। 
किसी चुनौती के सम्मुख 
कभी झुके नहीं हैं। 

आज, 
जब कि राष्ट्र-जीवन की 
समस्त निधियाँ, 
दाँव पर लगी हैं, 
और, 
एक घनीभूत अंधेरा— 
हमारे जीवन के 
सारे आलोक को 
निगल लेना चाहता है; 

हमें ध्येय के लिए 
जीने, जूझने और 
आवश्यकता पड़ने पर— 
मरने के संकल्प को दोहराना है। 

आग्नेय परीक्षा की 
इस घड़ी में— 
आइए, अर्जुन की तरह 
उद्घोष करें : 
‘‘न दैन्यं न पलायनम्।’’

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अपने आदर्शों और विश्वासों 
के लिए काम करते-करते, 
मृत्यु का वरण करना 
सदैव ही स्पृहणीय है। 
किन्तु 
वे लोग सचमुच धन्य हैं 
जिन्हें लड़ाई के मैदान में, 
आत्माहुति देने का 
अवसर प्राप्त हुआ है। 
शहीद की मौत मरने 
का सौभाग्य 
सब को नहीं मिला करता। 
जब कोई शासक 
सत्ता के मद में चूर होकर 
या, 
सत्ता हाथ से निकल जाने के भय से 
भयभीत होकर 
व्यक्तिगत स्वाधीनता और स्वाभिमान को 
कुचल देने पर 
आमादा हो जाता है, 
तब 
कारागृह ही स्वाधीनता के 
साधना पीठ बन जाते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जन की लगाय बाजी गाय की बचाई जान,
धन्य तू विनोबा ! तेरी कीरति अमर है।
दूध बलकारी, जाको पूत हलधारी होय,
सिंदरी लजात मल – मूत्र उर्वर है।
घास–पात खात दीन वचन उचारे जात,
मरि के हू काम देत चाम जो सुघर है।
बाबा ने बचाय लीन्ही दिल्ली दहलाय दीन्ही,
बिना लाव लस्कर समर कीन्हो सर है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कवि आज सुना वह गान रे, 
जिससे खुल जाएँ अलस पलक। 
नस–नस में जीवन झंकृत हो, 
हो अंग–अंग में जोश झलक। 

ये - बंधन चिरबंधन 
टूटें – फूटें प्रासाद गगनचुम्बी 
हम मिलकर हर्ष मना डालें, 
हूकें उर की मिट जाएँ सभी। 

यह भूख – भूख सत्यानाशी 
बुझ जाय उदर की जीवन में। 
हम वर्षों से रोते आए 
अब परिवर्तन हो जीवन में। 

क्रंदन – क्रंदन चीत्कार और, 
हाहाकारों से चिर परिचय। 
कुछ क्षण को दूर चला जाए, 
यह वर्षों से दुख का संचय। 

हम ऊब चुके इस जीवन से, 
अब तो विस्फोट मचा देंगे। 
हम धू - धू जलते अंगारे हैं, 
अब तो कुछ कर दिखला देंगे। 

अरे ! हमारी ही हड्डी पर, 
इन दुष्टों ने महल रचाए। 
हमें निरंतर चूस – चूस कर, 
झूम – झूम कर कोष बढ़ाए। 

रोटी – रोटी के टुकड़े को, 
बिलख–बिलखकर लाल मरे हैं। 
इन – मतवाले उन्मत्तों ने, 
लूट – लूट कर गेह भरे हैं। 
पानी फेरा मर्यादा पर, 
मान और अभिमान लुटाया। 
इस जीवन में कैसे आए, 
आने पर भी क्या पाया? 

रोना, भूखों मरना, ठोकर खाना, 
क्या यही हमारा जीवन है? 
हम स्वच्छंद जगत में जन्मे, 
फिर कैसा यह बंधन है? 

मानव स्वामी बने और— 
मानव ही करे गुलामी उसकी। 
किसने है यह नियम बनाया, 
ऐसी है आज्ञा किसकी? 

सब स्वच्छंद यहाँ पर जन्मे, 
और मृत्यु सब पाएँगे। 
फिर यह कैसा बंधन जिसमें, 
मानव पशु से बंध जाएँगे ? 

अरे! हमारी ज्वाला सारे— 
बंधन टूक-टूक कर देगी। 
पीड़ित दलितों के हृदयों में, 
अब न एक भी हूक उठेगी। 

हम दीवाने आज जोश की— 
मदिरा पी उन्मत्त हुए। 
सब में हम उल्लास भरेंगे, 
ज्वाला से संतप्त हुए। 

रे कवि! तू भी स्वरलहरी से, 
आज आग में आहुति दे। 
और वेग से भभक उठें हम, 
हद् – तंत्री झंकृत कर दे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

विजय का पर्व! 
जीवन संग्राम की काली घड़ियों में 
क्षणिक पराजय के छोटे-छोट क्षण 
अतीत के गौरव की स्वर्णिम गाथाओं के 
पुण्य स्मरण मात्र से प्रकाशित होकर 
विजयोन्मुख भविष्य का 
पथ प्रशस्त करते हैं। 

अमावस के अभेद्य अंधकार का— 
अन्तकरण 
पूर्णिमा का स्मरण कर 
थर्रा उठता है। 

सरिता की मँझधार में 
अपराजित पौरुष की संपूर्ण 
उमंगों के साथ 
जीवन की उत्ताल तरंगों से 
हँस-हँस कर क्रीड़ा करने वाले 
नैराश्य के भीषण भँवर को 
कौतुक के साथ आलिंगन 
आनन्द देता है। 

पर्वतप्राय लहरियाँ 
उसे 
भयभीत नहीं कर सकतीं 
उसे चिन्ता क्या है ? 

कुछ क्षण पूर्व ही तो 
वह स्वेच्छा से 
कूल-कछार छोड़कर आया 
उसे भय क्या है ? 
कुछ क्षण पश्चात् ही तो 
वह संघर्ष की सरिता 
पार कर 
वैभव के अमिट चरण-चिह्न 
अंकित करेगा। 

हम अपना मस्तक 
आत्मगौरव के साथ 
तनिक ऊँचा उठाकर देखें 
विश्व के गगन मंडल पर 
हमारी कलित कीर्ति के 
असंख्य दीपक जल रहे हैं। 

युगों के बज्र कठोर हृदय पर 
हमारी विजय के स्तम्भ अंकित हैं। 
अनंत भूतकाल 
हमारी दिव्य विभा से अंकित हैं। 

भावी की अगणित घड़ियाँ 
हमारी विजयमाला की 
लड़ियाँ बनने की 
प्रतीक्षा में मौन खड़ी हैं। 

हमारी विश्वविदित विजयों का इतिहास 
अधर्म पर धर्म की जयगाथाओं से बना है। 
हमारे राष्ट्र जीवन की कहानी 
विशुद्ध राष्ट्रीयता की कहानी है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पन्द्रह अगस्त का दिन कहता - आज़ादी अभी अधूरी है।
सपने सच होने बाक़ी हैं, राखी की शपथ न पूरी है॥ 

जिनकी लाशों पर पग धर कर आजादी भारत में आई। 
वे अब तक हैं खानाबदोश ग़म की काली बदली छाई॥ 

कलकत्ते के फुटपाथों पर जो आंधी-पानी सहते हैं। 
उनसे पूछो, पन्द्रह अगस्त के बारे में क्या कहते हैं॥ 

हिन्दू के नाते उनका दुख सुनते यदि तुम्हें लाज आती। 
तो सीमा के उस पार चलो सभ्यता जहाँ कुचली जाती॥ 

इंसान जहाँ बेचा जाता, ईमान ख़रीदा जाता है। 
इस्लाम सिसकियाँ भरता है,डालर मन में मुस्काता है॥ 

भूखों को गोली नंगों को हथियार पिन्हाए जाते हैं। 
सूखे कण्ठों से जेहादी नारे लगवाए जाते हैं॥ 

लाहौर, कराची, ढाका पर मातम की है काली छाया। 
पख़्तूनों पर, गिलगित पर है ग़मगीन ग़ुलामी का साया॥ 

बस इसीलिए तो कहता हूँ आज़ादी अभी अधूरी है। 
कैसे उल्लास मनाऊँ मैं? थोड़े दिन की मजबूरी है॥ 

दिन दूर नहीं खंडित भारत को पुनः अखंड बनाएँगे। 
गिलगित से गारो पर्वत तक आजादी पर्व मनाएँगे॥ 

उस स्वर्ण दिवस के लिए आज से कमर कसें बलिदान करें। 
जो पाया उसमें खो न जाएँ, जो खोया उसका ध्यान करें॥

----------


## Aeolian

बाजपेयी जी का बटेश्वर से क्या सम्बन्ध था ? पेपर में पढ़ा था कि भारत रत्न सम्मान मिलने पर बटेश्वर के लोग बहुत खुश हुए थे ...

----------

